# My first day of carrying concealed!



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

It turned out to be no big deal! Nobody looked at me funny, nobody said anything out of the ordinary. My gun didn't fall out of the holster or come even close to being noticed. It didn't accidentally fire or do anything dangerous or embarrassing. I was just like everyone else walking down the street. I ate a nice lunch, went shopping in a few of my favorite stores and conversed with friends and strangers as I usually do. They didn't ask and I didn't tell. 

I know this probably sounds funny to everyone that has been a long time permit holder but us noobs (I guess I should speak only for myself) are a little apprehensive about actually carrying a gun. We want to protect ourselves without compromising anyones safety...and we aren't exactly sure its going to be easy. I ran through countless scenarios before actually leaving the house, and I'm glad I did. But ultimately it was only preparation and practice. Nothing bad happened, it was completely text book. Before today I was sure that the inconvenience of carrying would prevent me from doing it except when I thought I was going somewhere "dangerous". It turned out to be so easy and convenient that I almost can't imagine not doing it daily now!

So I guess the point of this thread is that while carrying a firearm is a big responsibility it is something that can be done. Choose the right weapon and carry system, get a permit and practice in your home ahead of time. Then when the day comes, carry with confidence in your preparation. Be prepared for nothing out of the ordinary, just another day...albeit a safer one!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrates! I remember my first time. At first I felt like I had a neon sign over my head saying "He has a gun!". Now, it's like putting my wallet in my back pocket (which changed pockets after I started to carry).


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats......the most times anyone knows is when you get too self conscious. Wit a good belt and / or a good holster and the right clothes carrying is not only un noticable to others some times you don't even notice your self.

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

kyroguy said:


> EDIT: It turned out to be no big deal! I was just like everyone else walking down the street. Nothing bad happened, it was completely text book. It turned out to be so easy and convenient that I almost can't imagine not doing it daily now! Then when the day comes, carry with confidence in your preparation. Be prepared for nothing out of the ordinary, just another day...albeit a safer one!


Forgive me for editing your post above, these lines just caught my eye... 
I guess I see things a bit differently than you do. Numero Uno...carrying a deadly weapon into the public arena is no big deal...you are right, it is a HUGE deal. And whence so armed, you are the opposite of all the everyones walking down the street unarmed (if they are), as you can shoot them and they can't shoot you. Nothing bad happening is a good thing, but I know of no completely "textbook" day CCW. I don't consider carrying a lethal weapon easy or convenient, the mental state I am in is drastically different than when I sally forth unarmed. Carry with confidence prepared for nothing out of the ordinary? Umm...glad you are exercising your right to carry, but methinks for a newbie ye be powerful sure of yourself. Range work is fun, CCW is life or death so I am NEVER totally relaxed mentally when armed, the consequences of overconfidence are too great. All this is JMHO, and I mean no ill will, obviously there are folks who feel just like you, I am just not one of them. Good luck and safe shooting!
Eli :smt083


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

And so we see the hazards of reading text on a computer screen vs hearing the sound and inflection of ones voice...

Not sure how to respond here. I guess some people walk around like a shoot out is about to take place and are constantly paranoid with their finger on the trigger? I take a different tack. I am prepared, through practice and preparation to defend myself and those around me if I must. Until then, I am just another guy walking down the street. I am not a LEO, I am not military, I am not superman...I am a normal guy. 

As far as a text book day, well I guess that is a matter of opinion. I safely carried my firearm while keeping it ready for use. No situation requiring me to use it presented itself, therefore it remained concealed. How else is it supposed to be done? Please enlighten us, please share your obviously superior knowledge of how to protect ourselves. 

Since you mentioned the convenience of of carrying, I'll speak to that as well. Carrying a bowling ball around town with you is not convenient. It's relatively big, awkward and heavy. It requires use of a free hand to maneuver it and restricts use of that hand while it is being carried. Hence, you wouldn't carry it around no matter how handy it would be to have should a thug approach you and ask for your wallet. Certainly in that instant you could use it to bonk him on the head and escape. A firearm on the other hand is relatively convenient to have with you. It blends seamlessly into attire and remains ready if needed. It is effective and does not impede the activity at hand. I leave my house to run errands, not to keep from being robbed or hurt. Therefore I need to complete the errands and if I can also add something to my waistline that helps me do it more safely without slowing me down then I will. If my only option was the bowling ball, I'd leave it at home. 

Lastly, while preparing myself for "nothing out of the ordinary", I am referring to living life free of paranoia. I don't walk into my bank to deposit a check expecting to enter the scene of an armed robbery. I don't walk from my car to the door of the shopping mall expecting to be assaulted. I don't look over my shoulder every 30 seconds while enjoying a meal with friends in case a bad guy walks in the door. Living my life like I exist in a war zone would be so mentally fatiguing I don't think I could bear it. My mind racing anticipating and fearing every possible scenario would get old very quickly! 

So while I respect your opinion I am not sure what you expect anyone who has never carried before to do. Like I said, I have practiced with my gear and am confident and competent in its operation. I have taken all the steps required by law regarding training and preparation. Maybe you (I mean you personally) should set up classes so we can all glean knowledge from your obviously extensive experience. It is clear that you have mastered the art of carrying a concealed weapon and nobody could do it safely without your consultation. Please do the public a favor and become the single portal through which all CCWs must pass. Until you get all that done, keep looking over that shoulder, the bad guys are right behind you!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

> keep looking over that shoulder, the bad guys are right behind you!


EXACTLY-I will continue to "watch my 6."

QUOTE FROM JEFF COOPER-CONDITION YELLOW 
Relaxed alert. No specific threat situation. Your mindset is that "today could be the day I may have to defend myself." You are simply aware that the world is a potentially unfriendly place and that you are prepared to defend yourself, if necessary. You use your eyes and ears, and realize that "I may have to SHOOT today." You don't have to be armed in this state, but if you are armed you should be in Condition Yellow. You should always be in Yellow whenever you are in unfamiliar surroundings or among people you don't know. You can remain in Yellow for long periods, as long as you are able to "Watch your six." (In aviation 12 o'clock refers to the direction in front of the aircraft's nose. Six o'clock is the blind spot behind the pilot.) In Yellow, you are "taking in" surrounding information in a relaxed but alert manner, like a continuous 360 degree radar sweep. As Cooper put it, "I might have to shoot."

The above is the mental state I strive for. You say: Until then, "I am just another guy walking down the street. I am not a LEO, I am not military, I am not superman...I am a normal guy."

Well my friend, the vast majority of "normal" guys don't carry lethal weapons fully prepared to take a human life! I am sorry to have offended you, but I found your post to seem so light hearted that it concerned me. Having said that, I apologize for raining on the new guys parade. I have had three "close encounters" with armed or potentially dangerous individuals. The first time, I was not armed, but as the bullets flew 10 feet from where I stood and two people were hit, I FROZE and was lucky not to get shot for it (at that time I didn't believe in carrying a gun). My mindset toward CCW changed that night. The second time occurred years later after I had gotten my CCW license. I was leaving my office at 2 am (the area I worked in had seen multiple muggings), and in the parking lot I encountered a gentleman that continued to bear down on me despite my demand that he stop. His hands were in his coat pockets and he was a much larger and younger man. At the sight of my sidearm he let loose a torrent of racial slurs, turned around and left me alone. If he had pulled a weapon I might well have shot him as there was no way I could physically outrun or outfight him. In the third instance, I was in my vehicle stuck in a traffic jam on a pleasant summer day, when suddenly the front seat passenger in the car next to me brandished a revolver (held in his hand below window level), and demanded I let he and his buddies cut in line at an approaching construction site. Even though I had my gun at ready, I let them in, and nothing "bad" happened. Had I refused I may have risked an engagement that I was not seeking. So while I by no means consider myself any kind of "portal" for CCW (well, maybe I can be an A**h***), I have indeed experienced the adrenaline dump and generalized fear that occurs whence firearms are deployed. You too may have such occasion, when you have to think and act when you least expect it. In two of the 3 examples I have sited I was "surprised" even though I considered myself to be in Condition Yellow. Vigilance, not paranoia is what I seek. I must AVOID using deadly force unless I have absolutely no viable alternative, and if that means I am paranoid, then so be it.

Lastly, this is the internet, and you have of course every right to tell me where to shove my "helpful" post. I have expressed my opinion, and so have you! In retrospect, perhaps I was ill advised to say anything at all. Best of luck and safe shooting to you! Please forgive a cranky old man for talking down to you, I used to hate that when I was a young guy!
Best regards,
Eli


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Understood.

The tone of my post was meant to be encouraging to those who were initially unsure like I was, while at the same time emphasizing the importance of preparation and training. People shouldn't be afraid of guns. That goes for the people carrying them as well as those around them. I am all for maintaining alertness. I am not going to fall asleep on a park bench while carrying my gun. And as far as you being surprised by the situations you encountered I don't blame you. I would have been surprised too. I fully expect to be surprised by the situation that forces me to use my weapon. If I am not surprised by it, then I must have anticipated it...and if I anticipated it, I should have avoided it all together. 

I don't think our opinions are that far off of one another. Just different ways of verbalizing them. 

Keep on keepin' on...


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

> I don't think our opinions are that far off of one another. Just different ways of verbalizing them.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on...


Roger that my friend, hope you stick around the Forum!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I totally understand the intent of the OP. When I started carrying concealed I was convinced that some little old lady at the grocery store was going to go running screaming if I "printed" - LOL! I am 6'2"/285# - my fat rolls "print" more than my gun does! I have so many bumps and lumps at waist level that I could prolly carry an MP5 under my shirt without drawing undue attention! 

But seriously, and I do take the responsibility seriously, getting dressed in the morning and clipping on my handgun is the acceptance of a serious responsibility, but I am much less self-conscious than I was the first couple of weeks. 

Probably one of the things that helped me be more comfortable was a holster/gun marriage that fits me appropriately. I typically carry in-waist-band at either 2 o'clock or 4 o'clock positions. I carry a Kel-Tec PC-9, a Beretta M9 or a Glock G23. 

Hope that helps. I understand how you felt.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Dynamik1 said:


> I totally understand the intent of the OP. When I started carrying concealed I was convinced that some little old lady at the grocery store was going to go running screaming if I "printed"
> Hope that helps. I understand how you felt.


Well old Eli's feeling like a real jerk! I totally misread the post and went off half-cocked.
Hope all is forgiven. Next time....well...Ok, I'll probably mess up again. An old guy thing I reckon.
Best Regards to all on this great site!
Eli :smt1099


----------

